# To anyone who has ever taken apart Wii to put a new case on, mod etc: Plug trouble



## shinyblackkitty (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi I am taking apart my wii as per the instructions for my new case but I am having real trouble putting the DVD cable (not the ribbon cable) plug from the motherboard onto the plug on the DVD drive (as shown here: http://www.talismoon.com/multipage/products/RKS00063/downloads/page-4.jpg ) - It just doesnt seem to go in at all, it goes in a tiny bit with the brass bits still showing but pops out as soon as I let go, it wont go all the way in

I've tried pushing it really hard, even using a screwdriver to push the little white plug very hard, but still nothing, I am worried I will break it if I try to force it too much too

Any suggestions please please, this is really annoying me it's pretty much the last problem before I can put the final top of the case on and play on my new wii (i bought the case and wii together but it came with default white one)

thanks for any help :S

It's the same bit as shown here, the second red-circled one on the right










I have been told it's possible a pin is bent, but I have no idea what the possible options are if this is true, no idea how I would straighten it out or where to buy an alternate cable plug/motherboard plug that is the same type as the wii
I don't know if this is the problem or not though, I really have no idea, because the plugs are so tiny you cant really see the pins inside them


----------



## shinyblackkitty (Nov 12, 2007)

UPDATE:

I have now found through looking REALLY REALLY REALLY close on the socket attached to the drive itself (not the plug, the plug seems to be fine) (i literally held it up to my nose and eyes trying to see inside the damn tiny socket, it probly looked hilarious it was on top of my nose... its really that tiny) that it is a case of bent pins, there seem to be some on the right hand side that are slightly bent towards the left, and there is also a black thing near the top










I found a better picture of the socket too, you can see clearly it's the cream/orange coloured bit on the right with the white plug in it:









how can I straighten these out safely without messing up anything else? even the smallest screwdriver I could find will NOT FIT IN IT to be able to push the pins back to the right


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

maybe try using a prong on a fork? there pretty small. or a tweezers might work.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

try a pin


----------

